# Essex Is (Mostly) Flat - Saturday 8 May (from Manningtree)



## Auntie Helen (7 Apr 2010)

As promised, another Auntie Helen ride from Manningtree - entitled 'Essex is (Mostly) Flat'.

Plan is to start from Manningtree Railway Station at 10am. Manningtree is on the line to Norwich/Ipswich from London Liverpool Street. It has a rather fine café which does a Half Breakfast, just the thing to set you up for a nice ride around Essex.

The route can be found here: (Revised Route 3 May) Bike Route Toaster

The first section, once you've got up the hill from Manningtree, is pretty darned flat. It's a nice route taking the NCN51 route towards Harwich for some of the way, before leaving to head to Beaumont and then turning back on ourselves a little to reach Weeley.

Cake stop at 15 miles is at the Homestead Cabin Café which is part of a Caravan & Outdoor Leisure site so you can eat your cake and drink your tea whilst watching people looking at caravans. Watch out for random motorists who are in practice for scary caravan driving.

You can print off a 10% discount voucher here to get a reduced price on your cakes (which were pretty good value anyway) here: Homestead Cabin Cafe and bring it with you. Toasted Teacake and a cup of tea was £1.80, Victoria Sandwich cake was £1.45. There are loos in the caravan bits shop which is in the next building; it's a challenge to find the loos as they are disguised amongst a load of tents but both Wowbagger and I know how to locate 'em.

The next section is even flatter than the first as we pootle our way from Weeley to Great Bentley, Frating, Great Bromley (passing my house even!) and then up to Ardleigh. The distance is 16.34 miles and it's mostly very quiet roads apart from a short stretch on a slightly busier road (but still not bad at all).

Lunch is at the Shepherd & Dog, Langham, which has a wide selection of food. Lasagne with chips and salad was £8.95, they also do jacket potatoes and baguettes and stuff. The food is pretty good. Shepherd & Dog, Langham

At this point, if anyone is particularly tired they can return directly to Manningtree, which is reasonably easy to find from this point (about 6 miles). Alternatively you can cycle straight down the hill from the Shepherd & Dog to Colchester railway station (about 4 miles).

The third section of the route is less flat so has some rather attractive views across the Dedham Vale (Stour valley). Distance for this section is 17 miles and the total climb is 533 feet (previous sections have been 300 feet of climb in total each) so it's still not bad at all but that does include a couple of pretty sharp hills, one right at the end. All eminently manageable but a little harder work than what's gone before.

However your effort brings rewards as we cycle through Langham, Great Horkesley and swing round to the North East looking over the beautiful Stour valley across to Nayland and Stratford St Mary. It was beautiful today, we saw lots of wildlife including Kestrels and a Muntjac deer.

We cycle through the beautiful village of Dedham (where John Constable did lots of his painting) and then take a quiet side road to the east of Dedham where we climb a short-ish hill, go down again under the railway and then up again the other side, before making our way towards Manningtree for the train home.

It may be a flat ride but it still has lots of charms and the roads are mostly very quiet. Road surfaces are generally good although there are some potholey sections. I am sure you will all enjoy it very much!

Current list of possibles/confirmed is:

Auntie Helen
Gary from Colchester
Andy from Great Bromley
Gundi from Colchester
Uncle James
Redjedi
Ianrauk
User1314
Notsototalnewbie
Notsototalnewbie's chum
TimO
Andrij
Orienteer
Tomsk
Redflightuk
Nutkin
Woofage
CrinklyLion
WobblyJohn
Mow
Wowbagger
Mrs Wow
Jane/Saoirse50
Marco Stefano
Cycleman
Dasmoth
Emily
mrs_o
rb58
Ben Lovejoy
Speshact


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Apr 2010)

Love to as never been able to make this one and Ive not seen my Auntie H in ages, but again, I cant... birthday commitments.. sorry. 

Have fun!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Apr 2010)

How many birthdays do you have, Davy? You seem to be always celebrating your birthday!


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> How many birthdays do you have, Davy? You seem to be always celebrating your birthday!



I've had 30 so far... 

My family and close friends are all around April May June time...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2010)

HMMM... I am free on this day and would love to come along.. however the day after I have footy and it's the last game of the season. Now pre-child it would not have been a problem with Wendy...being away for the whole weekend... hmmm.. a little work to do methinks...


----------



## redjedi (7 Apr 2010)

I'm in.

mmmm.. 75 miles from west London. I'm not sure I'll be volunteering to ride both ways. Perhaps train there so there's time for brekkie, and a nice relaxing ride back down the A12 to end the day  



ianrauk said:


> HMMM... I am free on this day and would love to come along.. however the day after I have footy and it's the last game of the season. Now pre-child it would not have been a problem with Wendy...being away for the whole weekend... hmmm.. a little work to do methinks...


Don't forget it's a bank holiday Monday before this weekend, so you've got time to earn some credit


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2010)

Excellent.. forgot about that



redjedi said:


> *Don't forget it's a bank holiday Monday before this weekend, so you've got time to earn some credit *


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Apr 2010)

Ian's not the only one working on it.


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Apr 2010)

Right, I've done a provisional route which is as follows:

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=116772

Tea break at the caravan shop in Weeley (about 15 miles), lunch at the Wooden Fender in Ardleigh (at 30 miles).

The total distance is about 49 miles and it includes just 647 feet of ascent. Phew!

Start point is Manningtree railway station where we will have our breakfasts. Then it's up the only major hill, opposite the Mistley Towers folly.

We take quiet back roads to Little Bromley, then cross the A120 to Little Bentley (this crossing is usually fine), then take the NCN51 towards Harwich, veering off to Beaumont-cum-Moze before heading westwards towards Great Bentley.

We arrive at Weeley which has a caravan store with a reasonable café.

After our tea & cake we then continue on to Great Bentley, then northwards to Frating, then west on a slightly busier road to Elmstead Market, where we turn onto a quiet road again to head towards Ardleigh.

Lunch in Ardleigh at the Wooden Fender which serves decent food.

After lunch we cross over the A12 at Langham and do a little loop around Boxted/Horkesley which is all quiet roads although there are a few small hills. We then head Eastwards back towards Manningtree going through Dedham. We finish with the fantastic descent of Cox's Hill which is always a good chance for a race.

The section of this ride after lunch is a bit hillier than the rest so if anyone is feeling tired, they can go straight back to Manningtree from the Wooden Fender - it's a dead easy ride straight along the main road (about 3 miles). But you'd miss some nice scenery!


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Apr 2010)

I suggest you do what Redjedi says - get the train up, then you can cycle home if you feel up to it. I could, of course, provide you with a route that doesn't include cycling down the A12 but where's the fun in that?...


----------



## alinaee (9 Apr 2010)

oh darn another of your rides that i have to miss. Have classes that day unfortunately......


----------



## 4F (9 Apr 2010)

Hi Helen I am 50 / 50 for this one


----------



## stevevw (9 Apr 2010)

4F said:


> Hi Helen I am 50 / 50 for this one



What you doing 2 laps? 

Be nice to see you Tony if you can make it.

Oh Helen put me on the list please.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Apr 2010)

Glad you're all thinking of coming!

Current list of possibles/confirmed is:

Auntie Helen
Gary from Colchester
Redjedi
Ianrauk
Uncle James
ChrisKH
User1314
4F (FatFellaFromFelixstowe)
Stevevw
Notsototalnewbie
TimO
User10571
Pippa
Andrij
Orienteer
Tomsk
Redflightuk


----------



## redflightuk (9 Apr 2010)

I'd like to add my name to the list please Helen.


----------



## 4F (9 Apr 2010)

stevevw said:


> What you doing 2 laps?



Only if we have to follow your Garmin Steve


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2010)

So today I did a recce ride of this along with my friend Sue.

I've done a couple of minor tweaks to the route and the updated route can be found here: BikeRouteToaster Route

The first section, once you've got up the hill from Manningtree, is pretty darned flat. It's a nice route taking the NCN51 route towards Harwich for some of the way, before leaving to head to Beaumont and then turning back on ourselves a little to reach Weeley.

Cake stop at 15 miles is at the Homestead Cabin Café which is part of a Caravan & Outdoor Leisure site so you can eat your cake and drink your tea whilst watching people looking at caravans. Watch out for random motorists who are in practice for scary caravan driving.

You can print off a 10% discount voucher here to get a reduced price on your cakes (which were pretty good value anyway) here: Homestead Cabin Cafe and bring it with you. Toasted Teacake and a cup of tea was £1.80, Victoria Sandwich cake was £1.45. There are loos in the caravan bits shop which is in the next building; it's a challenge to find the loos as they are disguised amongst a load of tents but both Wowbagger and I know how to locate 'em.

The next section is even flatter than the first as we pootle our way from Weeley to Great Bentley, Frating, Great Bromley (passing my house even!) and then up to Ardleigh. The distance is 16.34 miles and it's mostly very quiet roads apart from a short stretch on a slightly busier road (but still not bad at all).

Lunch is at the Wooden Fender which does pretty decent food and fairly quickly. They have a large seating area outside if the weather is good. The Wooden Fender

At this point, if anyone is particularly tired they can return directly to Manningtree (on a completely flat route with a whopping downhill at the end) in just 3.5 miles. Hopefully you'll all be fine but the final section of the ride is slightly hillier so this is a suitable bail-out point if anyone feels they're a bit too tired to carry on.

The third section of the route is less flat so has some rather attractive views across the Dedham Vale (Stour valley). Distance for this section is 20.53 miles and the total climb is 533 feet (previous sections have been 300 feet of climb in total each) so it's still not bad at all but that does include a couple of pretty sharp hills, one right at the end. All eminently manageable but a little harder work than what's gone before.

However your effort brings rewards as we cycle through Langham, Great Horkesley and swing round to the North East looking over the beautiful Stour valley across to Nayland and Stratford St Mary. It was beautiful today, we saw lots of wildlife including Kestrels and a Muntjac deer.

We cycle through the beautiful village of Dedham (where John Constable did lots of his painting) and then take a quiet side road to the east of Dedham where we climb a short-ish hill, go down again under the railway and then up again the other side, before making our way towards Manningtree for the train home.

It may be a flat ride but it still has lots of charms and the roads are mostly very quiet. Road surfaces are generally good although there are some potholey sections. I am sure you will all enjoy it very much!


----------



## colinr (14 Apr 2010)

A friend has selfishly put his birthday on that day so I can't join in. One day, one day I'll make a CC ride!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2010)

I AM DEFINITELY IN...!!!


----------



## mow (14 Apr 2010)

*Sign me up*

Hi AuntieHelen, been a while, infact it was your famous Manningtree ride last summer.
Anyway, I would love to come join the ride again as I need the warm up for 3 days of cycling around Southwold the following weekend.

Put me down please...

I second the Wooden Fender as a lunch spot, dare anyone to try the steak and kidney pudding and be able to ride away again...

Mow


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2010)

Just been for an evening meal at the Wooden Fender and am now full of Pavlova. And I had lunch there today too. Ooops!

Your name is on the list now Mow, it would be good to see you. Don't forget the pre-talced innertubes!


----------



## mow (16 Apr 2010)

Yes yes lesson learnt, my tubes carry more talc than a baby's behind...


----------



## stevevw (19 Apr 2010)

Helen
Sorry I will have to pull out of the ride, I will be going to Wembley for the FA Trophy final with Stevenage on the 8th.
Nothing to do with you bailing on the DD food stop I promise. 
See you on the 30th.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Apr 2010)

Looks like we'll be a goodly group of cyclists:


Current list of possibles/confirmed is:

Auntie Helen
Gary from Colchester
Bob from Colchester
Andy from Great Bromley
Uncle James
Redjedi
Ianrauk
ChrisKH
User1314
4F (FatFellaFromFelixstowe)
Notsototalnewbie +1
TimO
User10571
Pippa
Andrij
Orienteer
Tomsk
Redflightuk
Nutkin
Woofage
CrinklyLion
WobblyJohn
Mow
Wowbagger
Mrs Wowbagger
Jane
Marco Stefano
Cycleman


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (26 Apr 2010)

Hi Helen, I am a possible , will have to confirm nearer the day as I'm suffering with my slipped disc again so can't cycle at the moment


----------



## rb58 (30 Apr 2010)

Hi, Before I sign up for this, what sort of speeds do you guys do? I don't want to come along and be stuggling to keep up! I usually average about 15 mph (not counting cake stops of course) on my winter bike. I'll try and look some of you out on the Southend ride tonight to say hello.
Cheers
Ross


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2010)

rb58 said:


> Hi, Before I sign up for this, what sort of speeds do you guys do? I don't want to come along and be stuggling to keep up! I usually average about 15 mph (not counting cake stops of course) on my winter bike. I'll try and look some of you out on the Southend ride tonight to say hello.
> Cheers
> Ross



The speed is whatever the slowest cyclist is capable of, no one gets left behind. Last time I think it averaged at 12 mph

Regretably I am going to be a no show on this one, last night I found out my lad has been chosen to represent his club at a badminton tournament on the same day.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Apr 2010)

Speed will be about 10mph I would imagine, as we have some less experienced cyclists. Those who can go faster will just have longer breaks waiting for the others to catch up. It will be very leisurely and relaxing and not a rush at all.

rb58, I'll be on the fnrttc, I'll be the lady on the recumbent trike.


----------



## TimO (30 Apr 2010)

rb58 said:


> ... I'll try and look some of you out on the Southend ride tonight to say hello.



I'll be on the Southend FNRttC tonight, on my dirty brown (aka "Sand") Planet-X Kaffenback. I may well be at the back if Simon needs a TEC, failing that I could be anywhere! (I'll probably have on a YACF Jersey, but it may be under my yellow fleece depending on the temperature).


----------



## CopperBrompton (30 Apr 2010)

Can you put me down as a maybe, please - I'm supposed to be doing something else but there's a chance that will be cancelled.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2010)

I'm planning to get the 8.30am train from Liverpool St to Manningtree arriving at 9.31am. It's a Norwich bound train so should have the nice big space for bikes behind the front engine... So anyone joining me?


----------



## redjedi (2 May 2010)

It's only 60 miles there Ian. You should be nicely warmed up for the ride 

I hadn't looked at train times yet but 8.30 sounds good.


----------



## TimO (2 May 2010)

On the yacf thread, we're planning on getting the 7-30 train, to give us plenty of time for Breakfast. Om nom nom nom.


----------



## redjedi (2 May 2010)

I see on that thread there is an estimate of 30+ people 

How are we all going to get into the little cafe? Better call ahead Helen and make sure they have plenty of bacon and eggs.

Might need to consider the 8am train


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 May 2010)

The station café can cope - I told them on Friday night (when awaiting my train to London for the fnrttc) and the barman entered the details in his iPhone without any perturbation. I'll ring 'em again on Friday to remind them. We will probably arrive in relays, though - I shall be there from 9am with a couple of Colchester chums, and I expect others will arrive in dribs and drabs.

I'm doing another recce of this tomorrow with a chum and I will remind the Weeley café that we are coming, but I'm sure all will be fine. Pub stop for lunch ought to be fine as they're a large establishment but, once again, I will warn them tomorrow.


----------



## topcat1 (3 May 2010)

Sorry Helen i'm working (have to pay off a big visa bill) can someone take loads of photos please.


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I'm planning to get the 8.30am train from Liverpool St to Manningtree arriving at 9.31am. It's a Norwich bound train so should have the nice big space for bikes behind the front engine... So anyone joining me?


If I can make it, I think I'll be joining the same train at Shenfield.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 May 2010)

REVISED ROUTE WARNING!

I rode this route today with James and a friend and we have changed the pub for lunch. The Wooden Fender were pretty busy and as we thought we might not get there till 2pm kept saying, "You do know we stop serving food at 3, don't you?" I felt like saying, "You do know we're bringing 35 cyclists who want food, don't you?" Anyway, they had no room for us to have lunch there today (we arrived at 2pm) so we decided to carry on to the Shepherd & Dog at Langham which we often visit when cycling in the evening. When we arrived the Shepherd & Dog said that they serve food all day and they have plenty of space for 35 cyclists to eat (it's a really big pub). The prices are perhaps slightly more, but the food is decent and they do lots of bar snacks, etc.

So, the revised route is here: Route Revision 3 May. I've shaved 3-4 miles off it as well so we're now looking at about 47 miles, split as follows:

Manningtree to tea stop: 15 miles
Tea stop to lunch at the pub: 16 miles
Lunch at the pub to end: 17 miles

We had a real mix of weather today, including a couple of hailstorms, some lovely sunshine but a very prevalent wind. Still this mostly flat ride was still very enjoyable and the railway station, the tea stop and the lunch pub are all prepared for our arrival...


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 May 2010)

Sounds like my kind of ride in the frequency of stops :-)


----------



## mow (5 May 2010)

Are the guys from Colchester riding to the start or getting lifts?
Just wondered if there was a group exodus from Colchester in the morning I could tag along with?


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 May 2010)

Well a few of my chums are coming in from various bits of Colchester, but the main plan seems to be to meet at my house at Great Bromley at 8:30am and go on from there. Are you riding from home or taking the car? You're welcome to park at my place and cycle on from there with us to Manningtree.


----------



## ChrisKH (5 May 2010)

Regrettably I can't make this ride despite my best efforts. Junior KH has a last minute end of season football tournament that his keen manager has slotted the team in for. All the parents are keen except me. Am responsible for all taxi and shepherding duties until Mrs KH's foot is mended. 

I could probably make it for the ride back to London if anyone is going to do this, but would miss the main event. Sorry all.


----------



## mow (7 May 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well a few of my chums are coming in from various bits of Colchester, but the main plan seems to be to meet at my house at Great Bromley at 8:30am and go on from there. Are you riding from home or taking the car? You're welcome to park at my place and cycle on from there with us to Manningtree.




I just wondered if there was a gathering in colchester to ride to yours, I can bike or car depending on tiredness after todays shift..! PM me your address and I'll head for there at 830 either way.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 May 2010)

I'm now leaving my home at 8:00am so it's even earlier! There isn't a gathering in Colchester as people are coming from loads of different angles (Greenstead, North Station) so there are different routes to get to me. I'll PM you my address - let me know if you want to come to mine to park so we know to wait if you're delayed.


----------



## TimO (7 May 2010)

Just a reminder that at least some of us will be leaving Liverpool Street on the 7-30 train to get to Manningtree for 8-31 and Breakfast.

If anyone else wants to participate in a Groupsave, you'll need to be there significantly before 7-30, so we have time to get the tickets, and find and get aboard the train.


----------



## CopperBrompton (7 May 2010)

Rather early for me! Assuming I make it (which is looking promising), I'll be joining the train at Shenfield at 8:42, arriving Manningtree at 9:26.


----------



## Aperitif (7 May 2010)

TimO said:


> Just a reminder that at least some of us will be leaving Liverpool Street on the 7-30 train to get to *Manningtree for 8-31 and Breakfast.
> *
> If anyone else wants to participate in a Groupsave, you'll need to be there significantly before 7-30, so we have time to get the tickets, and find and get aboard the train.



Good planning Tim.

Have a good time everyone! The Guinness was lovely last time - for breakfast, and that café on the platform has got to be one of the nicest places. At least there's no trek to the station after 'conviviality'. I need to work Saturday early afternoon which is why I am not peeling rubber on the A12!


----------



## redjedi (7 May 2010)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out of this ride 

My self inflicted bike accident last week has left me with a couple of broken ribs and I'm finding cycling very uncomfortable at the moment. 

It's bad enough that I couldn't even face my 30 minute commute this morning, and I don' think a day in the saddle is going to be at all comfortable or enjoyable for me.

So have fun and I'll see you all on the next ride.


----------



## Aperitif (7 May 2010)

User3143 said:


> *Another crash*?
> 
> I wouldn't of minded coming on this ride but have to work as well. Have fun evryone.



Luke's going for a 'rename' soon...'redbodi'


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 May 2010)

I now have a broken spoke (well the spoke nipple broke actually) but can't get it fixed until Monday at the earliest. I shall be cornering and braking very gingerly!


----------



## Andrij (7 May 2010)

Can't you corner on two wheels?


----------



## CopperBrompton (7 May 2010)

How long does it take to replace one? I think I have some spare spokes, but won't be there until 9.30am.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 May 2010)

I wouldn't have a clue how to replace one myself - I'm going to give the job to the local bike shop. I'm going to order some spokes from ICE, but if you could bring one along that I could get the LBS to fit for me on Monday, I would be most grateful. I could then send you the replacement when it arrives.

It's not actually the spoke that's broken but the nipple, so it's an easy repair - if one has the right nipple!


----------



## TimO (7 May 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> ... It's not actually the spoke that's broken but the nipple, so it's an easy repair - if one has the right nipple!



Nipples are nipples, mostly they're all the same.

It's just a bit fiddly to replace, since you need to remove the tyre, inner tube, and rim tape to get to it. If I remember I'll pop a spare nipple into my kit. If you have a flat, it would probably be worth putting a new nipple in at the same time.

Luckily with those wheels, one spoke gone isn't really a biggee, since you aren't exactly going to be taking corners at racing speeds. There's possibly a slight issue with rubbing on the mudguards, but you could compensate for the one missing spoke by tweaking the adjacent ones if you had to. Roundness isn't as important as it would be with a rim braked wheel.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 May 2010)

It's not rubbing on the mudguards at the moment - in fact the wheel appears only very slightly out of true (I initially thought it was just the tyre badly seated).

If anyone has a spoke key and some knowledge, we could maybe do some maintenance at the café stop, if anyone knew what to actually do (and if Ben is able to bring the spare spoke). The LBS said that the nipple isn't one they had in stock so may be slightly unusual - apparently the threads can be very different.


----------



## CopperBrompton (7 May 2010)

Hmmm - can't find the spares, but I'm just about to have a sort-out of my bags, which have got all sorts of junk in them, so maybe they will surface shortly.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 May 2010)

Just had a close look at the old spoke - the nipple appears to have corroded and then sheared. I suspect this means there might be a few more doing this in due course so I will definitely put in an order with ICE for some replacements.


----------



## CopperBrompton (7 May 2010)

Sadly my spokes haven't come to light, which means I know where they went. A friend dropped some of my stuff off at a pub (don't ask), who then promptly lost it. Sorry!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 May 2010)

No problem, I shall go with Plan B (ordering them from ICE) and hope that the wheel holds up OK for the next few days. ICE suggested that the wheels are designed for heavy people with loads of luggage so hopefully I won't overstress it...


----------



## CopperBrompton (7 May 2010)

A neighbour of mine rides one. He is not a small bloke, he has a full (canvas) enclosed fairing and also a rack with luggage. If it copes with that lot, I think you should be fine!


----------



## redflightuk (8 May 2010)

Just off to the station now. See you all later.


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 May 2010)

I'm just getting ready to leave - going early for a cracking breakfast (having already had a good handful of peanut M&Ms to get me to the station)...


----------



## redflightuk (8 May 2010)

Hi Helen. Sorry i missed you all but i had a few problems getting to Liverpool street. Three flats and a navigational cockup meant i arrived a bit late. Allthough by then i knew i wouldn't catch you all i still caught the train and had a ride around the flatlands, before heading for Colchester and then onward to Hertfordshire. Hope you all had a good ride despite the weather.


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 May 2010)

An excellent (if somewhat soggy) ride! Lovely roads, and great company. Many thanks to Helen for her cat-herding.

I'll upload some photos later.


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 May 2010)

John, glad to hear you were OK. We waited for you for a bit, having discovered none of us had your phone number (and I tried to ring both Simon Legg and Stevevw, thinking they'd have the number, but couldn't get through to either).

We had a good day with a very nice rolling average of 11.5 and plenty of food. The weather was a bit wet in places but had longer dry periods than I expected. No mechanicals except Tomsk's puncture which he got on the way over to Manningtree (by bike, from Dunmow) and was fixed quickly enough.

It's great riding with y'all and there was a very impressive YACF turnout.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2010)

great ride today Helen, thanks a lot. A little cold, wet and windy, but hey.. the great company, a couple of beers and a some cake on the train more then made up for it. Sorry you couldn't make it in time Redflight.
82 miles for the day.


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 May 2010)

Wot we dun (49.9 miles):







Snaps and brief write-up to follow.


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 May 2010)

The write-up with snaps:
http://www.benlovejoy.com/cycle/tripreports/manningtree/


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 May 2010)

Ben's site not working at the moment so I can't see the pics or read the write-up. However my Garmin (and the trip computers of a couple of others) had the distance as 53 miles, a total of 60.5 for me for the day.

Of course the weather forecast for the rest of the week is sunshine!


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 May 2010)

Site is back up now.

I reset mine just before we set off and switched it off just after we arrived back, so it _should _be accurate. Once I transferred the tracklog into Mapsource, it came out at 49.6 miles, but that's normal as it is slightly simplifying the route in terms of paths at junctions, etc.

Small differences are usual:
- if you reset on arrival at the station, there will be GPS tracking errors while sat in the cafe that will be recorded as movement
- the waymarkers cycle slightly longer distances by crossing junctions, etc
- some people cycle up and down the convoy (eg. the puncture message)
But I must confess to being puzzled by a three-mile difference.

Here's my tracklog: how does yours compare?
http://www.benlovejoy.com/cycle/tripreports/manningtree/manningtree.gdb


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 May 2010)

I turn my Garmin off during stops; however it tallied with my on-bike computer, the on-bike computers of Mow and Andy and James as well, so I think the 53 miles is correct. I can't open the Tracklogs file as I don't have the software - I deal in GPXes!


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 May 2010)

Odd. Here's the GPX:
http://www.benlovejoy.com/cycle/tripreports/manningtree/manningtree.gpx


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 May 2010)

So, here's my write-up (sorry for the delay).

An early start of 8:00am at my house was planned for those coming from Colchester so that we would have plenty of time for our breakfasts at the Station Café. Mow and Gary arrived and, with James and I, set off on the shortest route to Manningtree.

We ordered our food and people gradually arrived, most falling foul of the jobsworth platform manager chappie who seemed to take exception to our bikes (there had never been a problem before). Mind you, the huge area for cycle parking on the western side of the station was something I hadn't previously noticed and it was rather more sensible for us to park our bikes there.

Eventually 23 of us had arrived. We were still awaiting Redflightuk who we knew had set off, so stood out the front whilst I tried to find someone who knew his phone number. Tomsk took the opportunity to fix his slow puncture that he'd developed on the way over by bike from Dunmow.

At 10:30 we decided we'd have to go without Redflight, and various Tandem fettling being complete (changing saddles, as well as stokers), we set off through Manningtree towards Mistley, past the swans and then up the first hill of the few.

The group kept fairly well together, with James and TimO acting as Tail End Charlies with Emily & Dasmoth (on the tandem), Ian, Jane, Marco Stefano and others doing duty as waymarkers. We pootled through Little Bromley, then down to Little Bentley where we joined the NCN51 towards Harwich.

The rain had been off and on through the morning but now decided to be a bit more on, with rather grey-looking clouds visible. Several of us had on waterproof trousers but not everyone had them and it could be chilly with the wind.

We rode through Stones Green and then arrived at Beaumont, the edge of the Tending Plain, whereupon we turned round so as not to fall off the plain (downhill) and then have to cycle back up it again. We made our way from Beaumont to the edge of Tendring (the village) and then arrived at Weeley as the heaven's opened, with a few short hills right at the end.

The Homestead Caravan Café at Weeley is a surprisingly pleasant place for tea and cake. I had warned them we were coming and they were very helpful - in fact I think they may have had more staff in than normal. There was a good choice of tasty cakes and the tea was very reviving, especially as several of us had got wet and a bit chilly. There is always the amusement of attempting to find the loos in the adjacent caravan and camping shop.

We set off with ominous clouds looming but fortunately our route took us to the south of them. We cycled from Weeley down some lovely quiet country lanes to Great Bentley, where we had been on a previous WARTY last year to play cricket. We continued to Frating, then entered the very long and thin village of Great Bromley (about two and a half miles long, and pretty much just one road). As we passed my house James peeled off from TEC duties to let the dog out and see to the chickens, and our neighbour Andy the Audaxer popped home for a warmer jacket. He caught us up very rapidly on the final 4 mile stretch through Ardleigh and Dedham Heath to Langham and the Shepherd & Dog pub.

Fortunately the rain had mostly held off for this section and so we weren't quite as cold. The Shepherd & Dog did a good job of feeding us although some of the more complicated meals took a fair while. Suddenly producing 23 different meals must be slightly challenging. But the food and beer were good and we were all able to sit together in one of their rooms. James arrived about five minutes after the rest of us, having sorted out Lucy the Weimaraner.

Lunch was fairly leisurely, after all we only had another 17 miles to go, albeit a bit hillier. When we set off again I relinquished the leading role to Dasmoth and Emily and trundled along in the middle chatting with my German friend Gundi who cycled large portions of the route no-handed.

We made our way from Langham to the bottom of Boxted, then Great Horkesley, past Westwood Park where the road surface is a bit dodgy, round towards Boxted again with views over the Stour Valley. I told everyone that the views are normally lovely but with heavy clouds and a bit of drizzle people seemed somewhat underwhelmed. At this point Tomsk set off back home towards Dunmow as we were at the most westerly part of the route.

We had the speedy descent of Cook's Hill followed by the rather evil climb up the other side, which wasn't helped by a car coming the other way. Marco Stefano on fixed found himself caught out by the car and had to walk a bit, as did a few others. No doubt Wowbagger with his super stoker would have passed me on this hill, as he did on many others, if I hadn't had such a good head start.

We then crossed the A12 again and headed into Dedham. On the hill out of Dedham I offered two options for the route - one shorter but more hilly, one a little longer but a little gentler. The group divided itself roughly in half and Dasmoth & Emily led the hilly lot whilst I trundled up to Dedham Heath with the less hilly inclined.

We were all reassembled at the station within ten minutes of each other and as some gradually disappeared on trains (Woofage being the lonely soul who got the train further away from London) the rest of us drank tea and ate CrinklyLion's cake in the Station Café whilst awaiting Clarion and Butterfly to come and collect Superstoker.

It was a great ride overall, just a shame we didn't have better weather (this afternoon, for example, is lovely with blue skies and little fluffy white clouds). My friend Andy the Audaxer commented on how good everyone was at waymarking and acting as TEC and not leaving people behind. The gentle pace may not have suited everyone but it was good to all ride together and have a chance to chat to different people. It was lovely to see Mrs_o again who was clearly much fitter than the last time I dragged her cycling around Boxted.

Woofage and I were discussing some of the amusing place names near Ipswich - he knows of a California, and there's a Gibraltar just up the road from Westerfield/Witnesham. I feel a "California to Gilbraltar" ride may be on the cards before too long...


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 May 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> There is always the amusement of attempting to find the loos in the adjacent caravan and camping shop.


Yep, next time I'm taking my GPS with me.



> The gentle pace may not have suited everyone


Certainly suited me. Even the audaxers I spoke with seemed to be enjoying the social nature of it.



> I feel a "California to Gilbraltar" ride may be on the cards before too long...


An absolute must.  Might be a challenge fitting in a couple of cake-stops during the taxing four-mile ride, though.


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 May 2010)

Well TimO has posted his route (the less hilly/longer end stage) and it's 49.75 miles so those of us who came from Great Bromley must have somehow added a few mysterious extra miles getting to Manningtree and back again for our total of 60.6. Tim's route is here.


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 May 2010)

Yep, that overlays on mine absolutely perfectly. If you post yours, we can see where the difference is.


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 May 2010)

So here's mine, having trimmed off the sections riding to Manningtree and then home again: Helen's Route

It's 49.58 miles so it appears Ben's right, a shade under fifty miles for the day. Well, an extra 10.5 for those who started and finished at my house.


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 May 2010)

Damn, so I can't add an extra 6% to all my past mileages ...


----------



## mow (10 May 2010)

Another nice ride out with auntie helen at the helm, good company and so so weather, ok food topped off with the best orange and lemon cake at the end. Big thanks to Crinkly Lion for that, shame you made us wait till the end, we could have lightened your load earlier....

Mow


----------



## User10119 (10 May 2010)

The problem was that Auntie Helen provided us with such splendidly well-catered stops that there didn't really seem to be an appropriate moment earlier in the ride  And anyway, that's my excuse for not making it up The Hill. Obviously it was because of the additional effort of lugging along the extra half stone of cake in my pannier 


...and not the extra half-a-dozen stone of CrinklyLion....


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 May 2010)

Well your cakes were very much appreciated on the train - thanks! :-)


----------



## TimO (11 May 2010)

<Burp>

Yes indeed.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 May 2010)

More excitement at Manningtree:

http://www.essexcountystandard.co.u...used_in_ramraid_on_Manningtree_train_station/


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 May 2010)

Very anti-social of them: they could have at least done it while we were waiting in the rain as a bit of entertainment.


----------



## Big A (22 May 2011)

Hi all,

apologies for bumping an old thread but i'm new 

just wondered if you guys still do these rides? sound like a really good day of riding (and eating cake  ) and not too far from me (Suffolk)

Apologies if i've posted this in the wrong place

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Aug 2011)

Hi Andrew,

Sorry I didn't notice this before. I do a lot of rides form this part of the world (I'm based near Manningtree and regularly ride into Suffolk). If you're interested in something similar, I do a lot of rides with a chap from YACF and we're regularly heading Suffolk-wards so send me a PM.


----------



## wakou (27 Aug 2011)

I am in Essex, pls keep posted if any more gentle cake eating is planned


----------

